# thinking about doing a modeling thing... thoughts?..



## vampirekitten (Jul 8, 2011)

I've been told by a few that I should do the modeling/paysites and it seems quite intriguing.. just wondering on anyone's thoughts and opinions and yea or nay's lol :wubu:  just throwing the idea out there


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 8, 2011)

They seem to be fun. If you can handle the work it's going to be, and if you're in a job sector that doesn't discriminate against those who've posed nude or semi nude for anything (because it's basically a facet of porn), then by all means, do it!  It can very much be fun and could end up really awesome for the self esteem. Won't know til you try, right?


----------



## vampirekitten (Jul 8, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> They seem to be fun. If you can handle the work it's going to be, and if you're in a job sector that doesn't discriminate against those who've posed nude or semi nude for anything (because it's basically a facet of porn), then by all means, do it!  It can very much be fun and could end up really awesome for the self esteem. Won't know til you try, right?



Right...  Seems to appear fun and interesting.. thanks!!


----------



## joswitch (Jul 8, 2011)

vampirekitten said:


> I've been told by a few that I should do the modeling/paysites and it seems quite intriguing.. just wondering on anyone's thoughts and opinions and yea or nay's lol :wubu:  just throwing the idea out there



Dooooooo it!

Holler at Heather who runs BigCuties - she's great!


----------



## eastcoastfa (Jul 9, 2011)

You can do whatever you want to VampireKitten. You can make your modeling as fun as you want it to be.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 9, 2011)

It's fun, but it's work - it's a job, a commitment, and the images are FOREVER. 

I think anyone who wants to should pursue it, but you need to think about all sides, not just the "oh boys will like it!" side that most stop on. 

Also you need to figure out what type of modeling you want to do, your boundaries and what you do NOT want to do, and learn enough about sites that you know what the terms are, etc. You need to have a decent camera, a photographer, a place to take the pictures, the time to take them, and then research what sites you like and start reaching out to them. 

Realize that not all sites will accept all girls, there are looks/types that they already have and can't currently use more of, there are girls who are cute as a button but don't quite have enough to push them over the edge to great model material. In such a saturated market, and this is a business, you have to make hard choices sometimes about who you can/can't take on. 

I don't say any of this to discourage you, but I think there's a lot about the process and idea that people don't think about and being deeply involved in both sides, I think it's important to discuss all aspects. 


Good luck!


----------



## MandyMajestic (Jul 10, 2011)

It can be an amazing and fun experience as I'm seeing now that I have such an awesome web team!! However you need to be very very careful about how you trust to do you site. Take the time to understand how the person you're going to work with runs things and what is expected of you. I've seen both sides and believe me, you want someone who has your best interest in mind, not theirs! Like previous posters said your images are going to be online forever, you need to be ok with that. It's a commitment that you have to be 100% dedicated to for it to be successful. If you really want to do it and you're willing to work at it I say go for it, follow your heart. It's a lot of fun when you're with the right people!


----------



## Njmartin (Jul 10, 2011)

From my line of work in military if ya don't try ya don't get worst thing will happen is no but going public means extra ridicule from some people it's upto you have balls or no balls cm


----------



## Seth Warren (Jul 11, 2011)

Being a model is a lot like being a musician: if you're going to do it just to make money, you are more likely than not going to be sorely disappointed. People are far more willing to give you a compliment than a dollar.


----------



## joswitch (Jul 13, 2011)

Seth's right - so if you'd LOVE to do it, then do.


----------



## MissAshley (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm a model and I enjoy it. It's not a paysite or anything but petite commercial/print. It can be a rough business too. You need to be pretty emotionally strong to do it because you will be critiqued and judged just as much as you are complimented. The more you put yourself out there, the more you open opportunity for people's comments, and you will hear all kinds of comments under the sun. So if you don't have a problem with people directly telling you what they think about you, your body, what you do, (good and bad), etc then go for it. It has helped me grow pretty thick skin, which I embrace.


----------



## Imp (Jul 15, 2011)

Hm. MissAshley grew a thick skin. Must be a gaining site.


----------



## MissAshley (Jul 15, 2011)

Imp said:


> Hm. MissAshley grew a thick skin. Must be a gaining site.



Prime example.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jul 16, 2011)

You can easily give it a test run on sites where you control and own every bit of your content. If you decide it's not for you, you take your pictures and go home. Southern Charms is one such site, but I'm sure there are others.

You can make money without it being a gaining site or hardcore site. Don't listen to just one group of admirers on any one forum and think that's where your site members will be coming from. Lots of guys in a forum will admire, but not many will subscribe to your site. I'm not picking on Dimensions guys here -- lots of forums out there geared to every kind of preference, and lots of admirers will encourage you to take the pictures that they want to see for free. 

Do what you are comfortable doing, what you find sexy, what you find fun. It's hard work, and if you aren't having fun with the whole experience, it's not worth it. You should be creating images that make you feel good.

It can be a real ego boost, but I agree with MissAshley, it opens you up to commentary that you can't even imagine until you've been there. 

Also, I have no idea if you are single and looking or not, but keep in mind that lots of guys out there would not be receptive to being in a relationship with a woman who gets naked online. Has to be said


----------



## MissAshley (Jul 16, 2011)

ConnieLynn said:


> Also, I have no idea if you are single and looking or not, but keep in mind that lots of guys out there would not be receptive to being in a relationship with a woman who gets naked online. Has to be said



It's true. Not too many guys are comfortable with their girlfriends doing that, although I have also known of some who are ok with it.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 17, 2011)

Anne Marie's got the best point in the images are forever.

Once you post a picture or video everyone has access to it and most of them will save it. Even if you leave the community altogether there's a pretty good chance that the image will pop up on hijack sites and other media outlets by former fans that kept the image.


I got a friend who's own children still pester her about doing it and she's been out of the scene a while.


So unless you're prepared for 10 years down the road when you're hypothetically married with 2 kids and out of nowhere some random creeper sends your spouse an email with your former modeling pic in it saying "look what I got".....don't do it.


----------



## tjw1971 (Jul 18, 2011)

We're rapidly entering the age of photos and videos of *everybody* becoming permanent fixtures on the net.

For example, issues of people finding drinking/partying/wearing revealing clothing photos on social networking sites of people in professional careers? Right now, that's a big deal. But as the younger generation gets a little bit older and starts work as the next generation of H.R. personnel, management and company owners - they're ALL going to have stuff like that out there, for other people to find.

I think eventually, you'll get to a point where such content is rendered meaningless, because practically EVERYONE has something like that online, someplace. Call it a general disregard for personal privacy, or call it the media-friendly generation, or whatever you like. We're headed right into it.





KHayes666 said:


> Anne Marie's got the best point in the images are forever.
> 
> Once you post a picture or video everyone has access to it and most of them will save it. Even if you leave the community altogether there's a pretty good chance that the image will pop up on hijack sites and other media outlets by former fans that kept the image.
> 
> ...


----------



## Theotherone (Jul 19, 2011)

You should go to a bash b/c they'll be a whole lot of models there who can give you the score about the business/marketing aspects. The chances of modeling being a good expereince instead of a bad one will go up with the more knowledge you have.


----------



## superodalisque (Jul 23, 2011)

vampirekitten said:


> I've been told by a few that I should do the modeling/paysites and it seems quite intriguing.. just wondering on anyone's thoughts and opinions and yea or nay's lol :wubu:  just throwing the idea out there



this is the laaast place you should probably be asking lol. maybe sit in a room alone yourself and write down what you'd like to get out of it. then quietly contact some totally retired unassociated unaffiliated models and ask them if any of those things ever happened for them. good luck with whatever you decide

most important advice is: do not ask here


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 24, 2011)

Or, I don't know, she could read the many sound and reasonable replies that caution her strongly about all that's involved and that it's not all sunshine and puppy dogs. 

Oh wait, those aren't supposed to be here right? But they are. Hmmm. 

Odd.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jul 24, 2011)

When I first entered the world of BBWdom it was suggested to me that I model by several people (random strangers in elevators at bashes no less). It was extremely, extremely, EXTREMELY flattering and a nice ego boost for someone who avoids the camera at all costs most of the time. I thought, "Sure, I could do that." Then reality set in. To be a model of any kind you have to have a certain amount of self confidence. It's vastly different from taking flattering pictures of yourself in the mirror to post on Facebook. Plus, from what I have seen it is a huge commitment. BBW models are not like fashion models. These women get to know their fans personally and do all the upkeep of their sites and updates and videos and such. I'm not sure what the financial reward is but most models that I know of hold down regular day jobs. So, modeling isn't the windfall it might appear to be. Then there's the competition. As lovely as the models are there is always someone newer, bigger, shapelier, prettier, more unique, or has a new eye catching gimmick right around the corner...even if that is just in the eyes of the fickle fans. Your confidence is going to have to take all that on. Be sure you can handle it. I couldn't. Frankly, I don't want to. Seems like a lot of work for questionable rewards. I sometimes still wonder if I could do it, pose all sexy-like is barely there clothes for some faceless men to drool over. The appeal is not lost on me. It might be fun. It might be a huge disaster lol. I'm not exactly the most confident, outgoing person, after all. However, Kitten, if you are up for the job go for it! No one should keep you from it if you want to take on the challenge! Best of luck to you no matter what you decide!


----------



## superodalisque (Jul 24, 2011)

AnnMarie said:


> Or, I don't know, she could read the many sound and reasonable replies that caution her strongly about all that's involved and that it's not all sunshine and puppy dogs.
> 
> Oh wait, those aren't supposed to be here right? But they are. Hmmm.
> 
> Odd.



yeah she can read all the posts from people who generally don't know diddly, even if they are kind hearted, about how it really works or have some active connections that saying the whole truth could conflict with. she just might want to be directed from the generalities that she probaly has already figured out for herself to the particulars that really have an impact. seems like what she should actually keep her eye on is the nuts and bolts where a lot of people could get cheated if they don't know exactly whats up.

it should be a lot of fun for the people posting but its her actual life.


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 24, 2011)

superodalisque said:


> yeah she can read all the posts from people who generally don't know diddly, even if they are kind hearted, about how it really works or have some active connections that saying the whole truth could conflict with. she just might want to be directed from the generalities that she probaly has already figured out for herself to the particulars that really have an impact. seems like what she should actually keep her eye on is the nuts and bolts where a lot of people could get cheated if they don't know exactly whats up.
> 
> it should be a lot of fun for the people posting but its her actual life.



*W*ell, it's not that folks don't know- because each person can give their own experiences on the issue and ultimately the OP can take away what is useful or not...

but, here's another thing to consider... does the OP have a significant other and how would this person feel about this venture. Some folks are able to deal with the 'new found attention' that their partners will recieve and others cannot.....


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 25, 2011)

superodalisque said:


> it should be a lot of fun for the people posting but its her actual life.



This.

(Don't get to rep it though, alas.)

-Rusty


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 25, 2011)

tjw1971 said:


> I think eventually, you'll get to a point where such content is rendered meaningless, because practically EVERYONE has something like that online, someplace. Call it a general disregard for personal privacy, or call it the media-friendly generation, or whatever you like. We're headed right into it.



But we're not there yet, and the collateral damage in the meantime shouldn't be discounted so lightly.

-Rusty


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 25, 2011)

CleverBomb said:


> This.
> 
> (Don't get to rep it though, alas.)
> 
> -Rusty


I got her.

Someone once said to me (a writer) that it's a lot easier and more convenient to pay a compliment than a dollar and I know pay-site girls and webmodels who can attest to that. Pics on Dims walls are for free viewing. Love your pic love your pic nice pic nice pic costs nothing. There's a helluva lot more investment in doing a paysite and to point that out is just being honest.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 25, 2011)

superodalisque said:


> this is the laaast place you should probably be asking lol. maybe sit in a room alone yourself and write down what you'd like to get out of it. then quietly contact some totally retired unassociated unaffiliated models and ask them if any of those things ever happened for them. good luck with whatever you decide
> 
> most important advice is: do not ask here





superodalisque said:


> yeah she can read all the posts from people who generally don't know diddly, even if they are kind hearted, about how it really works or have some active connections that saying the whole truth could conflict with. she just might want to be directed from the generalities that she probaly has already figured out for herself to the particulars that really have an impact.



Don't ask here, there's only models who know how this kind of stuff works.

I like how the only people you consider credible in this discussion are not those who have modeled for a while or who have positive things to say but rather jaded ex-models with horror stories and a trunk of bad memories about it.

Felicia, you've once again proven yourself to be little more than a blight on this community and its members with your implications that nobody here knows what the hell they're talking about, ever.


----------



## superodalisque (Jul 25, 2011)

Blackjack said:


> Don't ask here, there's only models who know how this kind of stuff works.
> 
> I like how the only people you consider credible in this discussion are not those who have modeled for a while or who have positive things to say but rather jaded ex-models with horror stories and a trunk of bad memories about it.
> 
> Felicia, you've once again proven yourself to be little more than a blight on this community and its members with your implications that nobody here knows what the hell they're talking about, ever.



its my advice so i gave it. she can take it or leave it. 

who said that ex models were jaded or had horror stories? maybe you know something i don't because that has absolutely nothing to do with what i said because i have no way of knowing. then again maybe you know something i don't? if they do have those things to say maybe she should get a chance to review that too? its her life. an ex model could just as easily say she loved it and it was the best thing she's ever done. why are your expectations so 
low?

the people here might be great and well intentioned who want to b supportive and have a whole lot of good general opinions but they mostly have absolutely no way of knowing the particulars of modeling when it comes to exact time ,money and exactly what impact they have on fans and fans have on them unless they have done it. and lets face it, no one really trusts too many people who have money in any game they are getting into. it might give her some real peace of mind just knowing the opinions of people who have no balls in it at all.

if someone is an expert on actually being a fat model and they know how it feels, and know everything about the business it would be great for them give her advice. who is stopping them? better yet why should anyone want to?


maybe people need to stop worrying about how other people feel about dims and worry more about why it is that their mind turns toward the worst possible scenarios. and worse yet why they feel compelled to police the opinions of others that might challenge their own.

i doubt any participant here has any authority anywhere to determine exactly who is a blight anywhere.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 25, 2011)

I'd tell you to lick my taint but I doubt that your forked tongue would provide any coverage.


----------



## superodalisque (Jul 25, 2011)

woohooo! i'm feeling ultimately destroyed by a childish outburst lol

i see you've been waiting all day to pounce as soon as i posted a response. i hope you enjoyed yourself


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 25, 2011)

Okay, well since I'm one of the people who replied to her urging caution, research, and stating clearly that not everyone should model:



> the people here might be great and well intentioned who want to b supportive and have a whole lot of good general opinions but they mostly have absolutely no way of knowing the particulars of modeling when it comes to exact time ,money and exactly what impact they have on fans and fans have on them unless they have done it.



Done all that, much more than general opinion, and about 10 years of in front of and behind the scenes experience. Can't really beat that, actually.




> and lets face it, no one really trusts too many people who have money in any game they are getting into.



I have NO money in this game. If I did and thought she'd make a buttload of cash, I'd have been hitting her up. I did neither. 




> it might give her some real peace of mind just knowing the opinions of people who have no balls in it at all.



Even if someone is out of the job in some way, they still have balls in it. They have feelings on it one way or another, good or bad, and their experience is what speaks to that advice you believe she should have. She did get some of that here, and the simple fact is that you telling her she can't get it here is just bullshit. Invalidating the contributions of myself and others because you find us somehow unworthy of offering this advice is, not surprisingly really, dismissive. 


And for your reply coming, that says I must feel very sensitive about all this because you never said a thing about me or what I said or current models, or whatever the twist will be - please spare me. 

Most of us are very clear on what your MO is around here, to say without saying, to deny when confronted, to claim that we're all misreading and sensitive, so the issue must be with US for having issue with the way you try take every single issue you comment on and make it some negative "the boogey man is lurking here, so tread lightly, but I can't tell you where or when, but watch out!!" thing. 


It's absolutely exhausting. I personally can't take any more of it. 


_(and to be perfectly clear, for those who freak out about it, I'm speaking as a very long time member of this community, not as a mod - Felicia has done nothing rule breaking here)_


----------



## superodalisque (Jul 25, 2011)

thanks for making my argument for me. its great that you know what it is. it must be neat to be psychic but this ain't about me. this is about her and i think she is a grown woman and can decide for herself what thoughts she wants to take or leave.

but she might JUST want to ask herself what there is to get so angry about when it comes to her talking to ex models who no longer have any business attachments?


----------



## penguin (Jul 25, 2011)

I really have to wonder if you're reading the same threads we're reading at times, SuperO. She was given plenty of good advice in this thread, why try to invalidate that, or the experiences of those who replied?


----------



## superodalisque (Jul 25, 2011)

penguin said:


> I really have to wonder if you're reading the same threads we're reading at times, SuperO. She was given plenty of good advice in this thread, why try to invalidate that, or the experiences of those who replied?



why not just give her your thoughts and leave it at that. i gave her mine and i haven't changed them.

if you feel personally invalidated because you might be kind and supportive but not an experienced model who is able to give her the kind of info she really needs to decide if she'll be truly happy, well lets say i can't understand that logic. i can't do anything about it either without being a liar.

that is all


----------



## penguin (Jul 25, 2011)

superodalisque said:


> why not just give her your thoughts and leave it at that. i gave her mine and i haven't changed them.
> 
> if you feel personally invalidated because you might be kind and supportive but not an experienced model who is able to give her the kind of info she really needs to decide if she'll be truly happy, well lets say i can't understand that logic.



I don't feel personally invalidated at all, as I hadn't posted in this thread previously. Suggesting that she doesn't ask her questions here at all isn't helpful, it's telling her that you think that your opinion is the only one worth listening to. There are plenty of women here at Dims who HAVE modelled and some of them have shared their experiences, yet you brush them off as being unworthy.



> i can't do anything about it either without being a liar.



I have no idea what you're on about here.


----------



## Deacone (Jul 25, 2011)

I think you should! I've got into it recently (in the last 2 months) and I love it! It makes me feel powerful, dominant, worshipped. It's even given me more confidence in reality (not in this world of beautiful big sexy women) and I think it's been a real kicker!


----------



## superodalisque (Jul 25, 2011)

penguin said:


> I don't feel personally invalidated at all, as I hadn't posted in this thread previously. Suggesting that she doesn't ask her questions here at all isn't helpful, it's telling her that you think that your opinion is the only one worth listening to. There are plenty of women here at Dims who HAVE modelled and some of them have shared their experiences, yet you brush them off as being unworthy.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what you're on about here.



then let those who actually feel invalidated speak for themselves? 

unworthy isn't my word its yours. you should go back and read what i said if you really WANT to know what that was. your interpretation has absolutely nothing to do with what i said.


i'm not a liar refers to the fact that she asked for thoughts and i told her my real ones because she is making a serious decision about her life and not playing around. 

i fail to see what any of this nattering has to do with the choice she has to make. if anyone really cared about her personally they'd stick to the subject. maybe she needs to remember that too. do you have anything at all you'd like to add that could help her in her decision?


----------



## penguin (Jul 25, 2011)

superodalisque said:


> then let those who actually feel invalidated speak for themselves?



I can speak up where I feel it's necessary. Just like you.



> unworthy isn't my word its yours. you should go back and read what i said if you really WANT to know what that was. your interpretation has absolutely nothing to do with what i said.



You mean like this?



superodalisque said:


> *this is the laaast place you should probably be asking lol*.





> *most important advice is: do not ask here*



Like you, other people can have opinions too, and *gasp* we're allowed to share them. I'm calling you on your bullshit here, because this is something you do a lot. 



> i'm not a liar refers to the fact that she asked for thoughts and i told her my real ones because she is making a serious decision about her life and not playing around.



The implication there, of course, is that _others_ are lying about their thoughts (must be their "fake ones", right?), otherwise why stress that you're telling the truth? We have to assume people are telling the truth when answering questions like this. The other responses were filled with common sense, experience, support and realistic levels of caution. I don't need to feel personally invalidated to think your response invalidated others.



> i fail to see what any of this nattering has to do with the choice she has to make.



Oh my. Pot, kettle, etc. 



> if anyone really cared about her personally they'd stick to the subject. maybe she needs to remember that too. do you have anything at all you'd like to add that could help her in her decision?



I don't have any experience in modelling, the only pictures of that nature I've posted have been here on dims. I don't know if I could do it professionally, let alone try to make a living out of it. The points the others have raised have all been important and thought provoking and entirely relevant to her query. I know the planning of how often to update, coming up with ideas for new sets, organising a photographer, hair, make up, outfits, editing and selecting the photos, etc., makes it a lot harder than it might seem at first, and that it can't be as easy as smiling at the camera. There's a lot of behind the scenes issues to deal with, plus you need to decide if you're okay with family and friends knowing about it and how they might handle it. 

Simply responding "don't ask here" isn't advice at all, it's dismissive.


----------



## superodalisque (Jul 25, 2011)

maybe dismissive to you but you aren't everyone.

let it lie and let the op have her thread back. ty


----------



## penguin (Jul 25, 2011)

superodalisque said:


> maybe dismissive to you but you aren't everyone.



No, I know I'm not everyone. But at least two others have disagreed with you in this thread, so it looks like I'm not the only one thinking it. 



> let it lie and let the op have her thread back. ty



I'll question what I want to question, thank you very much.


----------



## superodalisque (Jul 25, 2011)

penguin said:


> No, I know I'm not everyone. But at least two others have disagreed with you in this thread, so it looks like I'm not the only one thinking it.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll question what I want to question, thank you very much.



and at least two others have agreed with me. so there you are. so what? people agree with us both people disagree with us both. what do you have for the op besides your personal ego? you need to win at something. okay . you have won. can we move on now?


----------



## superodalisque (Jul 25, 2011)

penguin said:


> No, I know I'm not everyone. But at least two others have disagreed with you in this thread, so it looks like I'm not the only one thinking it.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll question what I want to question, thank you very much.



me too 

and at least two others have agreed with me. so there you are. so what? people agree with us both people disagree with us both. what do you have for the op besides your personal ego? you need to win at something? okay . you have won. can we move on now?


----------



## vampirekitten (Jul 30, 2011)

I want to thank everyone who has given advice! It is alot to think about and alot to decide on.. I am confident with how I look and can handle ridicule and different opinions, everyone has them.. Everyone can feel how they want, its me who needs to decide whether I let it get to me or let it brush off my shoulders.. I am not saying that it wouldn't sting slightly to hear negative comments but I'm able to let them go.. I am looking into the other aspects of it and it does still quite intrigue me.. :wubu: Again thank you for your advice and experiences :bow::bow: 

I appreciate everyone taking time to help!!


----------



## MissAshley (Jul 30, 2011)

vampirekitten said:


> I want to thank everyone who has given advice! It is alot to think about and alot to decide on.. I am confident with how I look and can handle ridicule and different opinions, everyone has them.. Everyone can feel how they want, its me who needs to decide whether I let it get to me or let it brush off my shoulders.. I am not saying that it wouldn't sting slightly to hear negative comments but I'm able to let them go.. I am looking into the other aspects of it and it does still quite intrigue me.. :wubu: Again thank you for your advice and experiences :bow::bow:
> 
> I appreciate everyone taking time to help!!



Your confidence is admirable. If you think you can handle the bad with the good and still be happy doing it then I say go for it. Hell you only live once, you might as well take an opportunity that you find desirable rather than having wondered what could have been. Good luck!


----------

